# Dendrobates truncatus



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I was hoping someone could give me some information on these frogs. Thank you


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I just posted some pics in my gallery and in the members forum just below. I've kept a number of them over the years. What kind of info were you looking for?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Could you tell me about their personality,adult size, do they do well in groups or pairs? How much do they usually go for? Thanks again


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think their personality is not as outgoing as some of the tinc morphs (OMG!!!! FOOD LADY IS HERE *bouncy bouncy bouncy*) but I wouldn't call them shy. Hands in the tank and acclimation to the tank usually has them heading for the lead litter in my experience, but after they calm down and get used to it they usually don't mind an audience. I do have females that beg for food and I've witnesses courtship several times with these guys not having a care that I was watching.

Adult size - they are considered the smallest species in the D. tinc group complex, reaching only the size of the dwarf tinc morphs. I don't consider this small since they are bigger than the other species I work with lol. They definately have size on pumilio and thumbs.

These guys do well in groups except for maybe breeding. I've heard of females eating each others eggs. This kinda goes along the lines of auratus.... groups are fine but the best breeding is done with pairs.

Also like auratus, these guys can be hard to sex. Body shape is one way to guess, but I kinda prefer the call response. Adult males usually call soon after misting in the morning or put in the tank with other adults.

These guys like it wetter than the average dart frog I think (they hail from colombia, one of the wettest places on earth). It was once believed you needed a stream to breed them, but keeping them wet works as well. Easy to care for, it seems these are still tricky guys to breedinfertility being an issue.

$65-75 seems to be the price currently. There are at least 3 bloodlines of yellows (possibly 4) and a blue morph (which when publically available will probibly go for more). I think Sean Stewart is the only one producing them and selling publically at the moment, I haven't been able to find anyone else with them for sale even though I've been looking for a while :?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you for the detailed info. I have noticed that Bill from Quality Exotics is also working with them, while they are not for sale at this moment, it is on his "comming soon" to be for sale list. Thanks again


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I currently have 5 of the yellow morph of the truncs. they are close to 8 months old and are fairly small. I was told they can be sexually mature at 8-10 months but they also are supposedly extremly hard to sex. mine are very outgoing everytime i open the tank to water and feed one is always trying to escape. I would love to get the blue morph as well when they become more public.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The pics I posted of truncatus are of 9ish month olds and are full size, and should show sexual activity (at least calling in males). They are both bigger than most of the males I've had, but I have had a male the same size as my females. I'm gonna give these guys another month before I add them to my truncatus curse (aka I have 3 bloodlines, all females).

I personally haven't had these guys breed under a year, although males will call 9-10 months.

The blues are gorgeous, and I'm waiting to get some as well


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I kept trying to convince myself that one of the frogs could possible be a male.... no luck. They are definiately two girls! These guys are easy to sex at this age if you know what to look for and aren't so deperate to get a male you are blocking yourself from seeing that the toepads show very clearly its a girl......

Sexing for these guys is just like auratus. Males are a bit smaller (both of my 10 month olds are larger than males DAMMIT) and the toe pads on the front toes are larger than the back toes (not to the degree of tincs but noticable) while in females they are the same. I had a wonderful guy send me pics that clearly showed this (since I don't have a male to show this) and I'm hoping either he posts them or he'll let me post them.

BTW these guys toe twitch like tincs, its funny cuz I don't see'm do it very often. Had to share. The ladies are bouncing around like idiots after food at the moment and I'm really amused....


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

please describe how to sex more kero the more i read i just get the same info. I have 5.......3 are large and 2 smaller ones they are 8-9 months old. i know they are in the tinc family but didnt think the toepads were good in the sexing of these frogs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This is something best shown with comparison pics... but seeing as I don't have a male thats not happening. I dragged out one of my young females to try and illustrate some typical female traits:










Here she is posing all pretty. My camera sucks, and this was the best I could get, but you can see the front and back toepads as well as a bit of belly going on there. The toepads aren't that different in size. Males will have pads 2x the size of the back pads usually or at least bigger than this girl is showing.










Here she is to show body shape, she's starting to get the "pear shape" that females get where their bellies get rounded where they are wider than the jaws (males usually stay a slimmer size around the same width as the jaws). She will get rounder that than as she gets closer to egg laying age. When tracing the outline of the body (not including legs) in females you'd get a pear shape with the widest just above the hips. In males this outline is an oval.

You can also compare toe pads in this pic (best looking at left forelimb and right hindlimb to show the same size). And before anyone freaks on why the right foot looks funky, its because she's missing toes. I got her like that, whatever happened is healed (or it was a deformitiy... not sure) and she's doing fine. You can see this in her other pic in my gallery.

Joshua I know you got camera skills (I checked out your other post  ) So why not try and get a group pic of these guys for us to take a guess at who's who? Shots from directly above or belly shots are best so we can take in shape as well as toe size. I prefer belly shots as the top of the forefeet have two colors which make judging size confusing, while the bottom of the feet are plain black (though this might mean you have to take individual pics) and this is why I didn't even want to guess with the two in your pic (plus it was a side shot, awsome pic but hard to try and sex them with it!).


----------

